# Linux anfänger Fragen



## Anfänger (18. Dezember 2009)

*Linux anfänger Fragen*

Hallo, ich habe Linux Zeitschriften gesehn, wo das Linux auf CD mit dabei ist. 
Da gibt es openSuse 10... oder Ubuntu 9...

Könnt Ihr mir das empfehlen ?
Kann ich mit Linux meine Games und Software ohne weiteres laufen lassen,
und ist es leicht, die zu installieren ?
Welche Vor- und Nachteile gibt es zu Windows ?
Nie wieder Viren ?

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur XP.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Also, erstmal:
Wenn Opensuse, dann die Version 11.2 oder 11.1
Wenn Ubuntu, dann die Version 9.10 Karmic Koala

Ich selber habe Opensuse 11.1 und bin damit eigentlich sehr zu frieden. Du musst dich zu Beginn für eine Desktop Oberfläche entscheiden; KDE oder Gnome; ich würde einfach mal beide installieren, dann kannste herausfinden, womit du besser klar kommst.
Mit Spielen für Windows und Software für Windows, wird das schon etwas komplizierter......
Wenn du mir sagen kannst, was genau du brauchst, kann ich gucken ob sich das machen lässt. Es ist aber eine spezielle Software nötig um Windows Programme auszuführen.
Vorteile zu Windows sind: Virenfreiheit, keine Kosten, besonders Ubuntu 9.10 und Opensuse 11.2: sehr schneller Bootvorgang, uvm.......
Nachteile sind: Es ist schwieriger WINDOWS-Software zu benutzen, manches lässt sich nur über die Konsole machen


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Woher bekommt man denn Treiber für MB, GPU, Sound, usw für Linux?


----------



## cookiebrandt (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Entweder beim Hersteller (allerdings eher seltener), grundsätzlich sind die meisten aber bei den Distributionen dabei (vor allem bei SuSE und Ubuntu). Bei GPUs ist es soweit ich weiß bei ATI und nVidia so, dass es Treiber, die nicht open source sind gibt, sowie proprietäre Treiber der Hersteller, die aber (hab ich gehört) nicht so toll sein sollen. Am einfachsten ist: Austesten! 

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Treiber sind Teil des Kernels. Dass Microsoft die Entwicklung anderen Firmen überlässt und selber kaum was ausliefert, heißt nicht, dass es immer so läuft. Linux hat eigentlich die meisten Treiber schon dabei. Nur wenn der Hersteller den Code dafür nicht raus gibt, kann der natürlich nicht direkt mit eingebaut werden.

Nachteile zu Windows:

schwieriger WINDOWS-Software zu benutzen
manches lässt sich nur über die Konsole machen
keine Treiber für einige Hardware, die unter Windows läuft
weniger Verbreitung: wenige Freunde, die schnell helfen können, weniger kommerzielle Spiele

Vorteile zu Windows:

Linux-Software lässt sich leichter nutzen als unter Windows
alles lässt sich schnell über die Konsole machen (einen Befehl per Copy&Paste einfügen und fast alles läuft)
viele Treiber für Hardware, die nicht unter Windows läuft
durchdachtes Mehrbenutzersystem: Programme haben nicht mehr Zugriff aufs System als sie brauchen, hohe Sicherheit (keine Viren in freier Wildbahn)
keine Kosten (außer für Spezialprogramme, kommerzielle Spiele, etc.)
sehr schneller Bootvorgang


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Zum letzten Punkt: Das ist imho nicht sonderlich viel, eher vernachlässigbar. Mein Debian braucht z.B. ähnlich lange wie mein Vista - beide sind sehr gut aufgeräumt, nicht zugemüllt, nur wenig/das nötigste im Autostart. Wobei Debian ein wenig schneller ist (~5-10s) bis die HDD-Leuchte stillsteht.


----------



## Kadauz (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Also für Spiele ist Linux nicht zu gebrauchen. Für alles andere dagegen schon. Ich nutze zum Programmieren nur Linux, da es sich damit einfach schneller und unkomplizieter arbeiten lässt.


----------



## Anfänger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Vielen dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich werde mir Linux besorgen.

Ich habe eine Festplatte 640GB in 3 Partitionen. Soll ich Linux auf einer der Partitionen installieren,
oder doch besser eine eigene Festplatte nur für Linux kaufen ? 

Ich will mit Linux erstmal nur das Internet nutzen, weil es Vieren frei ist.
Mein XP behalte ich erstmal zum gamen und für offline arbeiten mit Software und so.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Ich spiele schon einiges mit Linux. Das neueste geht zwar nicht immer bzw. hat dann manchmal Grafikfehler, aber dafür ist die Performance bei Titeln, die wirklich portiert werden, deutlich größer. Linux ist viel schneller als Windows. (Hab z.B. Quake4 auf nem Athlon XP 1700+, 512MiB Ram und ner 9500pro gespielt. Mit vollen Details. Laut Packung hätte es mit Windows nicht mal gestartet.)


----------



## rebel4life (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Linux mit Windows zu vergleichen ist unsinnig. Wenn man einen Ersatz für Windows will, dann soll man bei Windows bleiben. Wenn man Linux nutzen will, dann soll man Linux nehmen. Ein Ersatz gibt es nicht. Es sind 2 völlig verschiedene Systeme.

Eine Partition (vieleicht noch swap, /home /root zu unterteilen ist für den Einsteiger eher umständlich) reicht aus.

Einfach durchprobieren, so gut wie bei jeder Distri gibt es Live CDs.


----------



## Anfänger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Habe jetzt openSUSE11.2 erfolgreich auf eine andere Partition installiert und kann auf die andere Partition Daten auslesen  .

Beim Hochfahren wird gefragt. 1esktop-openSUSE
                                         2:Failsafe-openSUSE
                                         3:Windos

Beim Hochfahren ist der Hintergrund einmal Schwarz und das andere mal,
ist es eine Winterlandschaft ?
Was bedeutet das Failsafe ?

Der Arbeitsplatz bei Linux wird ca. alle 20 Sekunden aktualisiert.
Einmal steht bei CPU 4Kerne  800Mhz und dann 3200Mhz.
Bei Gesamtspeicher steht 3.9 GIB
Bei freier Speicher 3,4 GIB oder 3,3GIB (+256,7 Zwischenspeicher)
Freier Swap 2,0 GIB
Ist das normal, das der Arbeitsplatz immer Aktualisiert und andere Daten angezeigt werden ?


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Failsafe bedeutet, das nur das nötigste geladen wird und du in einer Shell landest. Praktisch, wenn du dir z.B. deinen X-Server (das was für deine grafische Oberfläche zuständig ist) oder Ähnliches zerlegst.

Das Programm, was dir das anzeigt, ist sicherlich Conky.
Was gibt dir 

```
ps aux | grep conky
```
aus?


----------



## Anfänger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Ich habe die 64bit Variante und KDE Desktop. Mehr weis ich leider nicht.

Wo muß ich den Code eingeben, oder wo steht dieser ?

Wie kann ich mein D 2 Surf-Stick in Linux installieren ?
Die Software ist auf dem Stick. Es ist nur eine setup.exe datei, die mir auch beim öffnen im Linux angezeigt wird. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung. Bitte helft mir.

Nochwas. Beim Arbeitsplatz wird meine Grafikkarte richtig erkannt aber der Treiber fehlt.
Es ist eine ATI HD4770. Die Lüfterdrehzahl von der graka schwankt sehr unter Linux.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Bei dem Stick musst du schauen, welchen Chipsatz du hast.

Mein Ericsson F3507G geht einwandfrei unter Linux.


----------



## rabit (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Genau Linux ist mehr so für "Sachanwendungen" Und Intel ist echt mehr für den Homeuser und für "multimediafreundlicher"


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Intel ist auch gut für Linux


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Bekommst du Geld für deine Aussage? 

Embedded Platformen sind wie geschaffen für Linux.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

War auf den Post vor mir bezogen..


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*



Anfänger schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe Linux Zeitschriften gesehn, wo das Linux auf CD mit dabei ist.
> Da gibt es openSuse 10... oder Ubuntu 9...
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir das empfehlen ?
> ...



zu 1.) Für Anfänger eignet sich ein Linux mit Grafischer Oberfläche die dem Windows nachempfunden oder Ähnlich ist. Die Oberfläche für Anfänger wäre z.B. KDE . Nachteil an der Sache sie verbraucht viel Ressourcen und ist für Ressourcenoptimiertes Arbeiten nicht zu gebrauchen. Beispiele: Suse,Kbuntu,etc. 

zu 2.) Bedenke das die Spiele (die meisten zumindest) für Windows Portiert wurden. Es gibt möglichkeiten mittels "Adapter" (oftmals auch als Simulator falsch verstanden) API Funktionen in Linux zu Integrieren um so eine möglichkeit zu schaffen Windows Programme unter Linux laufen zu lassen. Eine Variante wäre Wine dazu. Hier wäre es aber auch von Vorteil sich darüber zu Informieren ,welche Spiele man Spielt und ob diese auch unter Wine arbeiten bzw. welche Konfiguration notwendig ist um das zu erreichen. Wer sich mit Linux befasst muss damit rechnen sich zu Informieren und wissen sich anzueignen. Es ist also nichts für Lernfaule und möchtegern "nur" Anwender 

zu 3.)  Es gibt unzählige Vorteile gegenüber Windows ,aber auch einige Nachteile. Einer der Nachteile ist das man sich mit der Zeit mit Linux auseinandersetzten muss. Dazu Zählt auch das Wissen zu Linux und seine Komponenten, Dateisystem,Programme ,Funktion,etc.. Aus der Windowswelt kann man kaum wissen darüber nach Linux Portieren. Linux kann sehr Komplex werden und dafür lässt es viel mehr zu als Windows jemals kann . Man kann sich einen Security Server aufbauen genauso aber auch einen einfachen Webserver oder ein einfaches Linux für den Heimischen PC, und das ohne Lizenzkosten oder Problemen mit der Lizensierung zu kriegen ,da Linux Open Source ist !. Je nach Wissenstand des Anwender kann man das Linux so verändern wie man es möchte und braucht keine Angst zu haben irgendwas zu machen das irgendwelche Lizensierungen verletzt wie z.B. unter Windows. Hat man einige Ideen und Verbesserungsvorschläge kann man diese ( unter der Vorrausetzung der Kenntnise über die Programmiersprache C/C++) umsetzten ,muss sie aber dann auch anderen zu Verfügung stellen (kostenlos) ,falls jemand Interesse daran hat. Ein großes Plus an Linux ist das es Kostenlos ist und sehr schnell ,oftmals schneller als Windows oder sogar Win 7 !. Mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen und Wissen darüber verfügt man über ein Sehr Machtvolles Instrument über seinen PC das eigentlich fast keine Einschränkungen zulässt im Vergleich zu Windows.


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*



Anfänger schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mein D 2 Surf-Stick in Linux installieren ?
> Die Software ist auf dem Stick. Es ist nur eine setup.exe datei, die mir auch beim öffnen im Linux angezeigt wird. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung. Bitte helft mir.



Soweit ich weis gibt es bei einigen Surfsticks eine art Flashspeicher auf dem ein kleines Programm Installiert ist das sich beim erkennen des Sticks automatisch in Windows Installiert. In einigen anderen Foren kann man nachlesen das man dieses Programm löschen muss und eine Linux Variante a drauf kopiert. Wenn dann der Surfstick unter Linux erkannt wird installiert sich dann die Linux Version und man kann mit den Einstellungen dann Surfen. Viele Hersteller für soche Sachen gehen nach wie vor dem Irrglauben nach das die meisten Windows nutzen. Aber laut Unfragen und Erkenntnisse einiger Forschungsinsituten ist es klar erwiesen das Windows mittlerweile nicht mehr Marktführer ist ,auch wenn viele Statistiken z.B. in Zeitschriften zugunsten von Microsoft "schöngeschrieben" werden. Viele haben erkannt das es günstigere Alternativen gibt die durchaus besser sind und mangels Einlagen bei diversen Kassen und knapper Geldbeutel ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das Linux mitunter dazu zählt !.


----------



## Anfänger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Danke für deine Mühe.
Ich habe früher mit DOS gearbeitet. Da hatte ich noch kein Internet.
Programme Installieren und starten, Daten auf Diskette speichern ist da ganz einfach.
Ich habe im Web Linux Grundlagen gelesen. Aber verstehe meistens nichts davon.
Mir fehlt die Grundlage, wie z.B. bei Elektronik. Rot ist PLUS und Schwarz ist Minus,
sowie die Funktion vom Transistor, Kondensator, Dioden, Wiederstand, Formeln.
Mir diesem Wissen kommt man sehr gut weiter.

Das fehlt mir bei Linux.

Wollte gerade Linux deinstallieren. Habe Infos gesucht und auch gefunden, aber ich weis nicht, wie ich das in der Praxis umsetzten soll. Bootloader, Grub, Mbr, Yast, ... Was bedeutet das ?
Ich will lernen, aber ich kann die Begriffe nicht zuordnen, was ist für was gut.


----------



## Dragonix (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

>Das fehlt mir bei Linux.
Wenn du wirklich die größeren Zusammenhänge kennen lernen willst, dann installier Gentoo. Das dauert zwar vermutlich ein paar Tage, danach bist du aber schlauer und hast (zumindest ich habs ) mit die *für mich* beste Distribution. Ein Schritt weiter wär dann noch LFS (Linux From Scratch), wobei das dann wirklich nochmal ein Paar Schritte komplizierter ist und keine (richtige) Distributation darstellt, sondern nur die Dokumentation, wie man sich eben ein "Linux" "aus dem nichts" erschafft.

Ansonsten würd ich an deiner Stelle nicht so schnell aufgeben, wikipedia hat zu jedem der von dir genannten Begriffe einen schönen Artikel! Bootloader und MBR gibts auch bei Windows . Yast ist einfach das graphische Konfigurationsprogramm von SuSE.

Aber um auf deine eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen: Post mal den Link zu der Anleitung.
Ich häts aber einfach so gemacht: Partition löschen, WinXP (ich hab nur XP , geht aber bei Vista/7 ähnlich), fixboot/fixmbr eingeben und fertig...


----------



## Kadauz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft Linux lernen möchtest, dann kauf dir dieses Buch. Es ist nicht gerade teuer, aber sehr gut und verständlich geschrieben. Es fängt bei Null an und erklärt auch die Hintergründe.

Galileo Computing : Buch : Einstieg in Linux


----------



## Anfänger (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Danke für den Tip, mit dem Buch.

Ich habe es versucht und meinen PC von der XP-CD gebootet. Auf reparieren und fixmbr eingegeben. Bei fixboot ist nichts passiert. Dann kam die Meldung, Boot wiederhergestellt.
Rechner neu Hochgefahren. Bild war Schwarz. Da stand nur GRUB> . Habe Help eingegeben, das mir aber auch nicht geholfen hat. Kein Internet mehr.
Super.Also C: Formatiert. Bei der Installation stand immer Partition nicht zugeordnet. Super. Alle Partitionen gelöscht. Dann ging es.


----------



## Rob2 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Kann ich Ubuntu genauso wie Knoppix von einer CD/DVD booten?


----------



## midnight (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Ja, kannst du. Du kannst sogar das Livesystem von CD booten, damit arbeiten und es "nebenher" installieren.

so far


----------



## Rob2 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

okay, danke. Ich werd mir warscheinlich auch das Buch anschaffen, denn ich habe auch sehr wenig Ahnung bis jetzt von Linux.


----------



## k-b (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Wirklcih damit machen bringt mehr als jedes Buch


----------



## Kadauz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Ich hab beides gemacht, mit und ohne Buch. ^^
Ich kann zwar sagen, dass man es ohne Buch auch sehr gut schafft. Man weiß nach längerem Arbeiten, wie das System funktioniert. Nur nicht warum. Und das bekommt man mit solchen Büchern von Anfang an erklärt. Ich fands hilfreich, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## cookiebrandt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*



k-b schrieb:


> Wirklcih damit machen bringt mehr als jedes Buch



Problem dabei ist, dass du manchmal einfach nicht weißt, was du machen kannst/sollst/musst  Ob man sich das jetzt über Internet oder über ein Buch aneignet, ist jedem dabei selbst überlassen. Natürlich ist Praxis trotzdem sehr wichtig 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Viel lässt sich über die man-pages finden. Ansonsten kann ich dir bei spezifischen Problemen dieses Forum hier ans Herz legen: Linuxforen Startseite, User helfen Usern. Das wahrscheinlich beliebteste Deutsche Linuxforum


----------



## iGreggy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Also ich empfehle dir zum Einstieg erstmal Ubuntu, da gibt es eine sehr große Community wo du eigentlich immer Hilfe findest. Wenn du dann schon ganz gute  Erfahrungen gemacht hast kannst du auf andere Distris umsteigen, etwa openSUSE (schöne KDE Integration).


----------



## Burkuntu (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Nach über 9 Jahren SuSE-Linux / KDE bin ich inzwischen Ubuintu / Gnome-Fan.
Das ist wirklich eine runde Sache, gerade wenn man parallel dazu im ubuntuusers-forum stöbert.
Erstklassiges Wiki und wirklich Klasse Community - da bleibt keine Frage offen


----------



## amdintel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

ich bin von Linux wieder weg,
der alleinige Grund: 

die online Installation von Treibern und Co ist eine Zumutung  dauert ewig lange ,

ich hatte dann mal unter Linux Ubunto den DSL Speed 
gemessen, ist ne Frechheit die Server für Linux und co sind Schweine langsam , egal welchen man nimmt ,
obwohl ich DSL 5000 speed  habe ,
bei Windows geht das bedeutend schneller,

die Installation von Treibern und Programmen ist zu umständlich . 

mein USB  Switch lässt sich nicht umschalteten unter Linux die Taste auf der Tastatur "Rollen" ist ohne funktioniert, diese Taste und diese Funktion braucht man aber  zum umschalten  ansonsten wurde  die  Tastatur normal erkannt (PS2) .


wenn diese 4  Sachen nicht währen,
 wär Linux richtig  prima  aber taugt das nur für die  = Müll Tone !

Zum Glück kann man wenigstens dieses Ubuntu  auf nem USB Stick installieren und auch die load boot  Sachen auf dem Stick installieren das man sich nicht  die Windows Platte  mit einer Linux Installation verhunzt .


----------



## Burkuntu (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Einfach eine Inst-DvD brennen, dann ist die eigentliche Installation von Ubuntu 9.10 in ca 10 min erledigt .... die restlichen 20min werden nur noch nicht benötigte Sprachpakete entfernt 
(So geschehen mit dem Netbook, das von Win XP zu Ubuntu9,10 konvertiert ist  )


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Treiber installieren soll zu schwierig sein. Klingt logisch: Ich fand es unter Windows auch immer zu schwierig, den Explorer zu installieren.


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Bauer87: Einfach auf amdintel nicht reagieren. 99% seiner Beträge  = Müll Tone !


----------



## Ezio (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich hatte dann mal unter Linux Ubunto den DSL Speed
> gemessen, ist ne Frechheit die Server für Linux und co sind Schweine langsam , egal welchen man nimmt ,
> obwohl ich DSL 5000 speed  habe ,
> bei Windows geht das bedeutend schneller,
> ...


Unter Linux wird Software i.d.R. mit einem Klick aus Paketquellen installiert. Wenn das zu schwierig ist, solltest du dich mal mit dem Grundaufbau von Linux beschäftigen und keine schlecht recherchierte Kritik tätigen.

Zu deinem letzten Punkt: Linux ist nicht Windows ? Ubuntu-Forum Wiki

Linux ist nicht Windows ? Ubuntu-Forum Wiki


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

ich habe es online gemacht ... Linux läuft bei mir auf einem 8ter  USB Stick ,
der Firefox so einen grausamen Browser habe ich schon lange nicht mehr 
gesehen, da kann man überschaut nichts mehr einstellen 
das ist ein Schrott Browser.
zumindest hat Ubuntu den Vorteil das die meisten UMTs Stick damit funktionieren


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Bücher veralten halt leider grad im Linuxbereich sehr sehr schnell..
ansonsten würd ich nicht mit gentoo anfangen, für den Anfang wohl etwas oversized.
Für den Einstieg empfehle ich Debian oder Ubuntu, allerdings ist das subjektiv, kann KDE nicht ausstehen.


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Linux ist trotzdem nichts für Anfänger 
noch lange nicht Session  reif, 
hat noch zu viele macken  und Fehler ,
so wird u.a. im Software Panel nur das ATI CCC
angezeigt das man installieren kann, den Treiber 
sucht man vergebens da, 
installieren  von Treibern führt allgemein zum nicht installieren weil zu umständlich ,
suche im Internet führt dann immer ins nevana 
Foren/Besserwissen mit dazu Links -> nevana  
am ende weiß man genau so viel wie vorher  
männlich nix .

bei mir gingen wichtige Tasten  von der Tastatur nicht
z.b. € @  und Taste Rollen nicht, 10 x versucht umzustellen ging nicht, der 10 Block ging normal nur was habe ich davon  wenn ich den Emal Clent nicht einrichten kann , weil ich keine Emal Adresse eingeben konnte 
doll ne ,

ich würde dir raten  Linux nicht auf der HDD zu installieren, durch eine falsche installtion kann man sich das Windows schroten und den Boot Sektor gleich mit ,

sondern die HDD abschalten und probe halber auf einen USB Stick oder Ext. HDD erst mal und dann aufpassen,
das der Boot Loden nur auf dem Stick installiert wird ,
dann entweder F8 oder 12 für Boot Menü Stick Ext. USB HDD  kann man denn booten oder im Bios fest einstellen 1. LW USB Stick/ USB Ext HDD ,
da bleibt wenigstens die HDD des PCs unberührt .


----------



## Ezio (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Wenn du Linux nicht bedienen kannst, dann lass es einfach


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

da kann man nichts mehr einstellen beim dollen Firefox ,
Animierte Gifs  diese lästige blinken lässt sich  nicht abstellen. die Cookies Behandlung  kann man überhaupt nicht mehr  einstellen, ich bin die Browser Einstellungen 30 x durch gegangen ,man wird regelrecht  bevormundet bei dieser Art von Bastel Browsern.

glaube hatte nach dem Update glaube 3.5 oder 3.6 ?.

die Web. (Linux) Installation alle online Installationen 
dauert so lange das es einem vor kommt 
das man mit einem 56 K Modem on ist das ist schon eine Zumutung ,   normale donloads über den 
Browser hingegen ganz normall schnell . 
hatte dann ma Speed Test gemacht,  
Linux  mit Firefox 
der war ok genau wie bei Windows 
ca. 4000 - 4500 DLS Speed !
Der Server wo sich das Linux  da runter hold sind einfach zu langsam, egal was du einstellst, 
Server für Deutschland oder allgemein !
hatte ich letzte Nachts ausprobiert und Nachts sind ja wohl die Web. und FTP Server nicht überlastetet .


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Ubuntu mit KDE würd ich auch nicht empfehlen. Ist wirklich grottig implementiert und zum schlechten verändert worden. Ubuntu mit Gnome rennt echt gur für n Anfang


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

was anders geht hier aber nicht, weil kein DSL und mein UMTS Stick von Suse s.g. nicht unterstüzt wird, wie soll ich denn da eine Online Aktualisierung  machen ohne Internet Verbindung ? häää?
und 56 K Modem ist mir zu teuer und zu langsam.


app Internet und Browser 
habe ich grade die Erfahrung gemacht :
ich bin jetzt  mit dem gleichem PC on aber mit  
Vista sp2/IE7 wieder ,  
der  Seiten Aufbau hier Vista/IE7 ist  
wesentlich schneller als unter Linux mit FF, schätze so 30 % unterschied 
bei Linux war alles richtig installiert und funktionierte 
auch ,  Sun Java/Flash Player ..
hatte genau so wie hier Werbe Blocker im Einsatz , 
der online DSL Speed Test über Flash läuft,
sind aber nahe zu beide gleich Systeme gleich 
der  aber  Firefox  ist scheiß langsam , 
wenn ich das  jetzt hier mit Vista und IE7 vergleiche 
also Schnecken-Temp Seite abrufen und Stunden lang 
auf die online Aktualisierung Linux warten 
dazu habe ich auf Dauer keine Lust, 
da ist mir dann Windows doch lieber als Linux .
Die allgemeine Windows Aktualisierung und das laden 
der MS Pachtes geht auch schneller wenn ich das mit 
vorher Linux vergleiche .

-----------------
es lohnt meiner Meinung noch nicht, auf Linux um zu steigen, da müssen wir  noch ein paar Jahre warten ?


----------



## midnight (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Tja lieber amdintel, is schon sch*iße wenn man jetzt auch noch was dafür tun muss, das sein Rechner läuft, hm?
Linux wird sich so schnell nicht ändern. Es gibt Ubuntu und Suse und sonn Dreck, der mehr oder minder sämtliche Vorteile von Linux effektiv auflöst und es gibt eben "richtige" Distris, wo man eben noch was selbst machen muss.
Bleib doch einfach bei Windows, wo ist das Problem? Oder lass den Pc ganz aus und probiers mal mit einem Buch, vielleicht kriegst du dann irgendwann sowas wie Rechtschreibung hin, wer weiß.

Ich kann diese Leute nicht ab, die Linux installieren um sich dann "alternativ" und "befreit von MS-Zwängen" zu fühlen...

so far


----------



## rebel4life (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Linux ist nicht Windows und das wird es auch nicht sein, da die Philosophie eine vollkommen andere ist. 

Und die Philosophie ist es nicht, dass es kostenlos ist, Linux Distributionen können durchaus etwas kosten.


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Linux ist nicht Windows und das wird es auch nicht sein, da die Philosophie eine vollkommen andere ist.



Gott sei dank nicht. Aber es wird immer wieder Leute geben die an allem was zu meckern haben, gell amdintel. 

Was Kubuntu angeht: Meine Frau ist zufrieden damit. Ich komme mit KDE auch besser zurecht als mit Gnome, wobei ohne KDE / Gnome mir am liebsten ist.


----------



## Burkuntu (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Habe im letzten Herbst ein Acer Aspire One 531k... - Netbook angeschafft.
Da war eine Woche lang Winzigweich drauf, dann ist mir der Kragen geplatzt 
Die letzte Tat von Win war, eine ISO mit Ubuntu 9.10 Beta zu brennen.
Mit der noch heißen Scheibe im Brenner habe ich das Netbook booten lassen und Ubuntu installiert 
Es funktioniert einfach alles !!! inkl. sämtlicher Funktionstasten, Grafik in 3D, WebCam - einfach komplett, ohne das ich rumfummeln mußte   
Der BAT-PC hier (siehe Signatur) ist auch gleich mit Ubuntu 9.10 zur Welt gekommen.
Es läuft einfach alles richtig rund 
Das ist ja nicht nur ein Klasse Betriebssystem, sondern gleich auch das Software-Komplett-Rundum-Sorglos-Paket mit locker 20000 Anwendungen !!!


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Linux ist nicht Windows und das wird es auch nicht sein, da die Philosophie eine vollkommen andere ist.
> 
> Und die Philosophie ist es nicht, dass es kostenlos ist, Linux Distributionen können durchaus etwas kosten.


irgendwo nach babbeln ?
ich habe schon mehrere OS gehabt , amiga OS3,
OS/2 warp du musst mir keinen Vortrag darüber halten
das Linux nicht Windows ist.-
Netw. ist auch ohne Funktion  wird zwar gefunden 
aber kein Zugriff mit ext. PC darauf 
 das alles brauche ich 
um an meinen Daten ran zu kommen und für  Internet 

Burkuntu @ schön für dich ich kann meinen sehr drigend benutzten 
USB HAB nicht mehr umschalten Taste Rollen ohne Funktion, ich mache mit meinen PCs vielleicht etwas mehr
als ihr alle zusammen ? ich habe u.a. Daten Verarbeitung mit den Rechnern .


----------



## Burkuntu (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Falls es tatsächlich mal mit Ubuntu klemmen sollte, gibt's ein wirklich herausragendes Forum für spezielle Fragen : Ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Ezio (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

amdintel, deinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen, versuchst du Linux wie Windows zu bedienen, und das ist eben nicht möglich, da die Funktionsweise von Grund auf anders ist. Oft muss man einfach zur Konsole greifen, statt alles per Klickibunti-Oberfläche zu erledigen.


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

ich finds toll dass der kleine weiss was die leute mit den rechnern machen XD
datenverarbeitung?
exceltabellen? XD


und erfahrungen mit betriebssystemen würd ich auch noch nicht behaupten, nur weil ich mal nen rechner angeschalten habe 
füße bitte still halten, und wenn diskutieren, dann so dass man noch ernstgenommen werden kann.


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

da haben wa noch nix von gehört Ext. Platten  als sicheren Daten Speicher auf die man mit man mehreren  Rechnern zugreift um an Daten und Datenbank Sachen ran zu kommen und sicherlich sagt dir auch nix  SQL 
und eine interne Vernetzung von PC zu PC damit man Daten über s.g. 1 GB Lan schnell austauschen kann .
wenn man seinen PC nur zum spielen hat und da und hier mal was im Web, liest  und tipps  das ist ein bisschen was anderes , als ernsthaft mit dem System arbeiten zu müssen ,und dann nach freihabend sein Games zockt , kann das ja alles nicht wissen gelle .


----------



## rebel4life (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

O m g.


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

da ich nichts von geschlechtsteilvergleichen halte, werd ich darauf sicher nicht antworten.

nur dazu etwas: meines erachtens sind grade datenbanken sehr schön auf einem linux system aufgehoben


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linux anfänger Fragen*

Ich schließ den Thread mal da er Off-Topic und in einer unangebrachten Tonart geführt wird.
1)
amdintel ist nicht in der Lage sein Problem richtig zu beschreiben.
Mir ist nicht klar ob:
a) Dein Internet langsam ist
b) Du dein Internet nicht eingerichtet bekommst
c) Die Mirrors langsam sind

Und 
2) Weil die anderen nur noch beleidigend sind.


----------

